
Show HN: Simple message builder for Alexa Skills using Node.js - slobodan_
https://github.com/stojanovic/alexa-message-builder
======
leesalminen
Very nice! I had been writing those JSON objects by hand for skills I built
for personal use. This will be a great time saver!

~~~
hhsnopek
What are some of the useful skills you've built? I haven't found anything that
hasn't already been built by someone else

~~~
leesalminen
The one I use most often I call "Tell Nicole". Nicole is the name of my
girlfriend. I can say "Alexa, Tell Nicole that the dog is throwing up again"
and it will text it to my girlfriend right away.

I did it for the app name "Tell Nicole", it's just a more natural flow than
other options I've seen.

